# As If......



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

As if I needed more ammo. Just the normal monday shipment from C-bid. A couple boxes of Indian Tabac Super Toro Maddies, A box of Padilla 1932's Corona Gorda, A 5er of Royal Jamaica Churchill Corojo, And 2 Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls. I LOVE mondays!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice shipment their. Love the 32's.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

When will you ever stop Gerry?

Nice haul though!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow your Monday has been a lot better than mine. All I have done is work and got nothing for it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those 32s look insanely good nice pick up!!!!Did you get those on c-bid also?Nice Monday!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice haul. Those 32s look delectable.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick ups. Looks like someones got a case of the Mondays.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

My name is Gerry and I am. . . :lol:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Now that is some ammo!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great haul Gerry


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

im drolling on the 1932s gerry !! your killing me


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice as always brother Gerry----The 32's are some of someone I knows favorites---LOL


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Diggin the 32's

The IT's are great with some age.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

those jamacian churchills looks ridiculously awesome !! whoah!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul Gerry!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great looking arsenal, Gerry!! I completely forgot to bid on the IT maddies. It's good you picked up some to keep you busy this winter :biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice, looks like Monday is Funday for you brother. Enjoy


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish my Mondays were like yours............Great pickup


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice grab Gerry


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You're amazing Gerry - nice pick-ups!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice haul...VERY nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice haul Gerry!! I love the shape of those Don Lino Africas!!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice pick ups!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul Gerry


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice grab. They all look great.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome grab!


----------

